# Oh Liga, Where for art thou Liga Privada Flying Feral Pig or Dirty Rat?



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Puffers,

I have spent countless hours looking and researching trying to get my hands on some of these Liga Privada Feral Pigs or Dirty rats. I can't seem to find them. I finally found a shop that said they had it in stock and a week later they say they are on back order and I am number 40 on the list but most likely will sell out. Are there any recommendations on sites where I can buy these? You see, I am trying to surprise a friend of mine who swears by these , for his birthday present. He would literally crap his pants if I could score him a box of either...but I am kind of new this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chicagotrim (Mar 13, 2013)

Kona's Dad said:


> Hey Puffers,
> 
> I have spent countless hours looking and researching trying to get my hands on some of these Liga Privada Feral Pigs or Dirty rats. I can't seem to find them. I finally found a shop that said they had it in stock and a week later they say they are on back order and I am number 40 on the list but most likely will sell out. Are there any recommendations on sites where I can buy these? You see, I am trying to surprise a friend of mine who swears by these , for his birthday present. He would literally crap his pants if I could score him a box of either...but I am kind of new this. Any help would be appreciated.


My local B&M told me these are very hard to come by except if you are in Florida.


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

you just missed out cigars.com had FFPs last week. They sell out as fast as someone can tell you they are in stock so you have to be quick on the trigger. If you keep checking the retail/for profit sales thread they have a FFPs in stock thread people update when they find them in. Good luck on your searches!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

I can tell you they aren't to easy to find in Florida either!

Just keep checking the websites, they pop up and go quick! You can also post up in the want to buy section here on Puff. Others may be able to help you out.

Also check out the want to sell section. You may not find a box or 5 pack but lots of the sales include a rat or FFP.

I know this may sound like no helo out all but I've been able to secure some that way!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I was lucky enough to pick up 5 rats, 5 l40s, and 2 ftp at my local b&m. My advice would be check your local liga dealer as much as possible.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Gents...I am sure I am going to have to put my work in. So for any of you that have tried them...are they awesome?


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Either just pray and hope (and look around a ton online), or just hit a few local B/M's with a regular Liga account. 

I've seen empty boxes at a shop or two I frequent, so I know I can time it right someday. I imagine if I hassled the manager, he would help me out, but I also realize he's probably got 10 or 12 guys+ doing the same. 

I lucked out and a BOTL on here posted about them being up on Cigar.com/CI. Other than that, I've only gotten my hands on one FFP. It was pretty tasty. Waiting on lighting up one of FFPs I got in today until I have a bit of time to enjoy it.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

They are definitely amazing smokes IMO. Check out cigar hustler's website. They sell some pretty solid Liga sampler packs. Usually they are in stock at least once a month, sometimes more often.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

As Cole stated above, cigar hustler always seems to have the samplers in stock. Also once you get enough posts the for sale section here is a good resource. The only other way is to look locally an d be patient.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I would browse the F/S forum if you have access. People are selling them for close to retail too. Or if you have a close relationship with your b&m, I'm sure they have some kind of a list where they can put your name and phone number and hold some aside for you when they get it.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kona's Dad said:


> Thanks Gents...I am sure I am going to have to put my work in. So for any of you that have tried them...are they awesome?


Meh.. There good for a NC!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I know this isn't going to go over well but I enjoyed the TAT TAA 2012 more so than the Liga 9 sorry I had to say it  I am still patiently waiting for the moment I can snatch up some boxes of the dirty rat and FFP...

I have some Liga 9's though and after moving along they are a pleasant smoke but am beginning to fear there is some hype because let's put it like this I smoked the liga 9 and I didn't go out immediately and by 2 more boxes when devising my list it was actually cut from the list... I hope the FFP and Dirty rat is worth the wait and actually meets the expectations of the hype.. Just my 2 cents and I realize they are not he same as the liga 9 but I had to say my peace...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I know this isn't going to go over well but I enjoyed the TAT TAA 2012 more so than the Liga 9 sorry I had to say it  I am still patiently waiting for the moment I can snatch up some boxes of the dirty rat and FFP...
> 
> I have some Liga 9's though and after moving along they are a pleasant smoke but am beginning to fear there is some hype because let's put it like this I smoked the liga 9 and I didn't go out immediately and by 2 more boxes when devising my list it was actually cut from the list... I hope the FFP and Dirty rat is worth the wait and actually meets the expectations of the hype.. Just my 2 cents and I realize they are not he same as the liga 9 but I had to say my peace...


Theres nothing wrong with your opinion but you have to remember everyone's palate is different. Even if people share similar taste. Some people love LPs, for others its nothing special and other cigars light up their tastes buds. Though I will agree, the Tat TAA 2012 is a great smoke.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

HIM said:


> Theres nothing wrong with your opinion but you have to remember everyone's palate is different. Even if people share similar taste. Some people love LPs, for others its nothing special and other cigars light up their tastes buds. Though I will agree, the Tat TAA 2012 is a great smoke.


Ooo mos def  It is on my postpone list  I still would like to maintain a healthy stock of Liga sticks... It seems though the exploration of other sticks bumped it from this months buy list  I was just voicing my own opinion and am fully aware that each individual tastes things differently etc... The comment was not intended to be definitive in nature maybe I should have added "opinion" etc on there.. My bad if it came off like that


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

It didnt come off wrong I was just puttin it out there since you compared it to the Tat TAA.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank's a bunch. Will check out that website.



HIM said:


> They are definitely amazing smokes IMO. Check out cigar hustler's website. They sell some pretty solid Liga sampler packs. Usually they are in stock at least once a month, sometimes more often.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Alright I am going to sound super Noobie...but wha does B & M stand for? I am assuming brick n Mortar? Cigar shop?



nikesupremedunk said:


> I would browse the F/S forum if you have access. People are selling them for close to retail too. Or if you have a close relationship with your b&m, I'm sure they have some kind of a list where they can put your name and phone number and hold some aside for you when they get it.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Alright I am going to sound super Noobie...but wha does B & M stand for? I am assuming brick n Mortar? Cigar shop?


That's correct Matt, there is a cigar acronym section if you click on cigar questions.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Konas dad,
If you need, I have a couple rats. You can email me mdfconst. That is yahoo.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I would try the following local So Cal cigar shops. They have ligas at times.

Island Cigars, Brea
Maximar Cigars, Orange
Fair Oaks Cigars, Pasadena
Tobacco Barn, Lake Forest

-Andy


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been in search of a Velvet Rat and a Undercown Pig for a anybody while......anybody gets a line on them please share!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

The Houston area B&M I stop by when I'm in town apparently has a sadistic streak: They actually had a box of FFPs when I was there last Friday. I saw the box, bolted for it, saw the sticker that said "Limit 2 per customer", but it was on the top shelf, just high enough to obscure the view inside. I must have spent thirty futile seconds feeling around that box, refusing to believe it was empty. Empty! Those sumnabitches left an empty box of FFPs to taunt people!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

My B&M just got a shipment of Dirty Rats in. FFPs were in a couple weeks ago, but are gone now. There is probably a limit on how many I can get for you, but PM me if you want to work something out.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I was in the local B&M last week and picked up the last one of a box they had. They are very good cigars, but I'm not going to chase them. They aren't that good in my opinion.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> The Houston area B&M I stop by when I'm in town apparently has a sadistic streak: They actually had a box of FFPs when I was there last Friday. I saw the box, bolted for it, saw the sticker that said "Limit 2 per customer", but it was on the top shelf, just high enough to obscure the view inside. I must have spent thirty futile seconds feeling around that box, refusing to believe it was empty. Empty! Those sumnabitches left an empty box of FFPs to taunt people!


Man that is mean!!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

orion1 said:


> Man that is mean!!


They don't call it Texas mean for nothing... Personally I would have put a female pleasuring apparatus inside the box and have it vibrate when someone opened the box....I believe Texas is to conservative for that kind of mean but then again if I owned a shop it would be fully stocked because I would drive the customers away so I could write off the stock as a bad outbreak of "mold" occurred and all the stock (two hundred thousand dollars worth) had to be destroyed which soon afterwards I would claim bankruptcy and disappear into the night :spy: Last seen heading south...

Disclaimer: The fictitious story and opinion portrayed in the above comment was in no way made to promote: criminality, fraud, tax evasion, the evasion of authorities, the use of female pleasuring apparatuses, being mean, humiliation, disparaging the great state of Texas or the proud people of Texas. The comment was posted as a comedic slant, and I apologize for any material that maybe construed as vulgar and or offensive...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> They don't call it Texas mean for nothing... Personally I would have put a female pleasuring apparatus inside the box and have it vibrate when someone opened the box....I believe Texas is to conservative for that kind of mean but then again if I owned a shop it would be fully stocked because I would drive the customers away so I could write off the stock as a bad outbreak of "mold" occurred and all the stock (two hundred thousand dollars worth) had to be destroyed which soon afterwards I would claim bankruptcy and disappear into the night :spy: Last seen heading south...
> 
> Disclaimer: The fictitious story and opinion portrayed in the above comment was in no way made to promote: criminality, fraud, tax evasion, the evasion of authorities, the use of female pleasuring apparatuses, being mean, humiliation, disparaging the great state of Texas or the proud people of Texas. The comment was posted as a comedic slant, and I apologize for any material that maybe construed as vulgar and or offensive...


Isn't the disclaimer supposed to be said as fast as possible really low in a monotone voice, or written in super tiny font lol?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

HIM said:


> Isn't the disclaimer supposed to be said as fast as possible really low in a monotone voice, or written in super tiny font lol?


Well for this forum... 

If someone has access to the FFP, LP40, or Dirty rat by the boxes let me know I will pick a few of each and cut you in on some free sticks...  No gouging prices please  I am 2 hours away from the nearest decent B&M and 4 hours away from any B&M's that have a good selection


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Liga Privada Unico Serie Feral Flying Pig

For those with more money than sense. 10 of them.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Loaded up in my humidor.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Well for this forum...
> 
> If someone has access to the FFP, LP40, or Dirty rat by the boxes let me know I will pick a few of each and cut you in on some free sticks...  No gouging prices please  I am 2 hours away from the nearest decent B&M and 4 hours away from any B&M's that have a good selection


I'm suppose to hookup with the owner of the local B&M. When I get some pigs, I'll drop ya a line. L40 & Rats are a bitch to come by. My guy has over 1400 cigar facings and all of drew estates other horseshit. You would think they would kiss his ass.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Hey Puffers,
> 
> I have spent countless hours looking and researching trying to get my hands on some of these Liga Privada Feral Pigs or Dirty rats. I can't seem to find them. I finally found a shop that said they had it in stock and a week later they say they are on back order and I am number 40 on the list but most likely will sell out. Are there any recommendations on sites where I can buy these? You see, I am trying to surprise a friend of mine who swears by these , for his birthday present. He would literally crap his pants if I could score him a box of either...but I am kind of new this. Any help would be appreciated.


There is somebody selling a 4-pack over in the WTS section. I thought he wanted too much for them, but if you want them badly enough he has 4.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I just received my first box of the unico feral flying pig box of 10 about 30 minutes ago. Unboxing it felt like unwrapping a newborn baby. Ok maybe not like that, but close. Very oily, VERY dark and smells incredible!!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm honestly baffled by the way anything LP is bid up into the stratosphere on the devil site and other auction sites. I've only had the 9s, 52s, Undercrowns and Papas Fritas and none of the REALLY hard to find ones, but from most reviews I've gleaned that the 9 is generally regarded as the best of the line. So the idea of paying much, much more for a Rat or Pig is simply unthinkable.

To me, the HTF LPs are the kind of thing I look for whenever I go into a B&M and if the opportunity presented itself, online. If I find one, it's a wonderful thing, and I have a pride piece in my humidor.

It definitely falls firmly in the "rare coin in the pocket change" category for me. You can always buy that rare coin--for a price. But it's so much more gratifying to find it in your pocket change.

That said, if anyone does happen to have access to the HTF LPs for a reasonable price (i.e. retail or damn close to it) either online or a B&M I don't have access to, I would absolutely buy one through proxy.

Yes, I'm still a little mad at the B&M for that empty box


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Andy...def will.



Bad Andy said:


> I would try the following local So Cal cigar shops. They have ligas at times.
> 
> Island Cigars, Brea
> Maximar Cigars, Orange
> ...


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

I am really starting to think I should just become a retailer...

STS


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

OH BOYEEEE! Because someone suggested CigarHustler.com I orderd 2 sampler packs: Dirty Rat and FFP....I just got em today. Stoked! Any ideas on how long I should let them rest? These we don't age correct?


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> OH BOYEEEE! Because someone suggested CigarHustler.com I orderd 2 sampler packs: Dirty Rat and FFP....I just got em today. Stoked! Any ideas on how long I should let them rest? These we don't age correct?
> View attachment 43414


Let them rest for a week or so and try them!! No reason to torture yourself looking at them.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

I am trying to post pics of the stash but it is not coming up...do you guys see it? the file is 36.5 K.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

My advice is to rest the LPs at least 7 to 10 days... often they reach consumers within a week of departing the factory - all the transit with the changes in temp, humidity, etc can be quite rough on them.

Btw, nice to see you added some JDN Cabinettas to the sampling - this cigar imo deserves much more love than it gets - it is one of my favorite mild-medium blends, the criollo head provides quite a bit of spicy flavor against the palate, but since it isn't burning it doesn't add to the octane level - the result is a milder smoke, but with lotsa flavor.

BR,

STS


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

ssaka said:


> My advice is to rest the LPs at least 7 to 10 days... often they reach consumers within a week of departing the factory - all the transit with the changes in temp, humidity, etc can be quite rough on them.
> 
> Btw, nice to see you added some JDN Cabinettas to the sampling - this cigar imo deserves much more love than it gets - it is one of my favorite mild-medium blends, the criollo head provides quite a bit of spicy flavor against the palate, but since it isn't burning it doesn't add to the octane level - the result is a milder smoke, but with lotsa flavor.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much SSAKA, I will take your advice. Do you see the pic that i posted? for some reason it isn't showing on my side...?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Kona's Dad said:


> Thanks so much SSAKA, I will take your advice. Do you see the pic that i posted? for some reason it isn't showing on my side...?


Yep, we can see them. Nice pickups! You are definitely going to enjoy them.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Told ya cigarhustler always has bomb LP samplers in stock!! I like getting them there because your not just buying the sampler for htf's, your getting some great sticks altogether.


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice, they look tasty


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks HIM! I was thoroughly surprised on how fast they came via USPS. Especially since they were coming from Florida to Los Angeles. Didn't realize i was going to get a great selection from the under crowns coming as well...What are your thoughts on Liga Undercrowns? Like I said before I have never smoked any Liga's before in my life....they are hard to find but the reviews i have read and the look and smelll are amazing.



HIM said:


> Told ya cigarhustler always has bomb LP samplers in stock!! I like getting them there because your not just buying the sampler for htf's, your getting some great sticks altogether.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> What are your thoughts on Liga Undercrowns?


I think the undercrown is a very good cigar. Slightly sweeter and less powerful than other Liga lines but a great every day cigar at a reasonable price. Enjoy.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Kona's Dad said:


> Didn't realize i was going to get a great selection from the under crowns coming as well...What are your thoughts on Liga Undercrowns?


I *love* Undercrowns, especially in the Corona ¡Viva!. One of my favorite smokes. I always have a box on hand.

I want an Undercrown Flying Pig... It is the only vitola I haven't been able to try.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

More than welcome, they do great business there. I like the UC's, I think they capture some of the elements of the Liga line while still bringing its own character to the table.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok gents,

So I am def new to this Liga space...I have been trying to figure out how the Liga productions work...can anyone help clarify?

I thought that the Liga Privada Unico series only had the Dirty Rat, FFP and UF 13 and #9 , but I think now I am wrong. Does Undercrown have their own specialties? now I see a velvet pig.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Hey Puffers,
> 
> I have spent countless hours looking and researching trying to get my hands on some of these Liga Privada Feral Pigs or Dirty rats. I can't seem to find them. I finally found a shop that said they had it in stock and a week later they say they are on back order and I am number 40 on the list but most likely will sell out. Are there any recommendations on sites where I can buy these? You see, I am trying to surprise a friend of mine who swears by these , for his birthday present. He would literally crap his pants if I could score him a box of either...but I am kind of new this. Any help would be appreciated.


Just a heads up to you neptune has FFP's in stock. limit 2 per customer if you still want some.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Ok gents,
> 
> So I am def new to this Liga space...I have been trying to figure out how the Liga productions work...can anyone help clarify?
> 
> I thought that the Liga Privada Unico series only had the Dirty Rat, FFP and UF 13 and #9 [/URL] , but I think now I am wrong. Does Undercrown have their own specialties? now I see a velvet pig.


The Unico Series is the L40, Dirty Rat, Papas Fritas, UF13, FFP, and a few other misc ones like Velvet Rat, Ratzilla UF4 (I think I got them all). Liga also makes an A which is its own line. THe #9 and T52 are also their own lines that are not considered the Unico series. I am not aware of a velvet pig just a velvet rat.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeepman, you da man! My friend said this is like trading baseball cards as kids...except you can drink and smoke em.



jeepman_su said:


> Just a heads up to you neptune has FFP's in stock. limit 2 per customer if you still want some.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Dang it just bought 8 more Liga's from Neptune...this thread is dangerous to my savings account. I am going to stop for the month...shooot I spent more than I ever have on stogies ever this month!!! Still a noob so this is going to hurt me. It all started with a purchase of a larger humidor....


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Dang it just bought 8 more Liga's from Neptune...this thread is dangerous to my savings account. I am going to stop for the month...shooot I spent more than I ever have on stogies ever this month!!! Still a noob so this is going to hurt me. It all started with a purchase of a larger humidor....


I remember when I bought a larger humidor....then a cooler....and now a winedor lol


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

i went from a 25 count desktop to a 16 bottle in about a month. just couldn't pass up $50 bucks NIB.

this hobby, boy. hahahahaha.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

My progression was 1 small humidor, 1 big humidor, 2 big humidors, 3 big humidors, 1 coolerdor 1 big humidor and one work humidor.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

FFP are sold out now.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bought 5 ffp and 6 dirty rats yesterday from a b&m


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

Luckily my b&m not too far from me normally has the #9 on the shelf. But I have a hefty supply resting for those stretches when they can't be had. My humidor storage story is like everyone else. Started with a 25 count desktop my GF bought me for some sticks I brought back from punts Cana about 4 years ago, then to a 300 count desktop, shortly after a end table and now I have the 3000 tower and also have a 150q cooleridor I'm going to start using to lay boxes down for long naps. She just looks at me now like I'm insane, and its hard to not agree in same days lol


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

neko988 said:


> Luckily my b&m not too far from me normally has the #9 on the shelf. But I have a hefty supply resting for those stretches when they can't be had. My humidor storage story is like everyone else. Started with a 25 count desktop my GF bought me for some sticks I brought back from punts Cana about 4 years ago, then to a 300 count desktop, shortly after a end table and now I have the 3000 tower and also have a 150q cooleridor I'm going to start using to lay boxes down for long naps. She just looks at me now like I'm insane, and its hard to not agree in same days lol


See I listened to all the advise here. I built myself a 4 ft tall monster humi. It has prob 200 in it right now and not even close to making a dent


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

30 bucks for a FFP is insane... They normally go for 16.50 which I find is 6 bucks more than a OpusX xXx... I paid 8.62 per a stick for Liga 9 Robusto.. 14.39 for a Padron 1964 Ann Torpedo.. Just to put this into perspective.... And am sure am still not getting the best prices... The #1 ranked cigar by CA costs alittle more than 5 bucks  Just imagine what those FFP's would go for if they were on CA list heh... Maybe I should be buying boxes upon boxes of these things


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

30? That's absurd


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

OK Gents, Got a wonderful Package in the mail today (Thanks Marty!) The package arrived in a very nice desktop humidor Schwing!!! and it came with 6 other Stogies that might rival the one's that I was looking for....1) Bolivar 2) Viaje Skull & Bones 3) Cuba Libre One 4) 90 something...no idea what that is 5) Unarmed Reserved 6) My Uzi Weighs a Ton! Thanks Marty...totally super stoked.


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

How did you buy 8 from Neptune? They have a limit of 2.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

I bought 2 Dirty Rat's, 2 T52's, 2 #9 's and 2 FFp's (on backorder so i have to wait till they replenish)



Calikind said:


> How did you buy 8 from Neptune? They have a limit of 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I had three boxes of these things and greed got the best of me so I sold them, now they are nowhere to be found. I have two relaxing for a special time. Stupid me. Hahahahahahaahhahahahaahaha I do however have a box of rats that are mine since I paid through the nose for them which I will enjoy one at a time in a firey death to each and every one.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I had three boxes of these things and greed got the best of me so I sold them, now they are nowhere to be found. I have two relaxing for a special time. Stupid me. Hahahahahahaahhahahahaahaha I do however have a box of rats that are mine since I paid through the nose for them which I will enjoy one at a time in a firey death to each and every one.


Always hold back 1 box


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Kona's Dad said:


> OK Gents, Got a wonderful Package in the mail today (Thanks Marty!) The package arrived in a very nice desktop humidor Schwing!!! and it came with 6 other Stogies that might rival the one's that I was looking for....1) Bolivar 2) Viaje Skull & Bones 3) Cuba Libre One 4) 90 something...no idea what that is 5) Unarmed Reserved 6) My Uzi Weighs a Ton! Thanks Marty...totally super stoked.
> View attachment 43479
> View attachment 43480
> View attachment 43481
> ...


That's beautiful if I do say so myself.


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

" i have a box of flying pigs and dirty rats for sale. Both boxes for $575"


kona's dad said:


> hey puffers,
> 
> i have spent countless hours looking and researching trying to get my hands on some of these liga privada feral pigs or dirty rats. I can't seem to find them. I finally found a shop that said they had it in stock and a week later they say they are on back order and i am number 40 on the list but most likely will sell out. Are there any recommendations on sites where i can buy these? You see, i am trying to surprise a friend of mine who swears by these , for his birthday present. He would literally crap his pants if i could score him a box of either...but i am kind of new this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH, sure ok! HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)




----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Do you think that posting pics would make your very first post here to sell sticks at a huge mark up better???

HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

RLM said:


> " i have a box of flying pigs and dirty rats for sale. Both boxes for $575"


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The best part is that he's trying to rip-off a ghost :lol: The OP hasn't logged in since April of 2013.


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

I understand if your taste buds and pocketbook can't afford it...............
But $575 for both is a steal!
Anyone who have these are selling them for a whole lot more!
Superior Cigars online are selling the Rats for $443 and the Pigs for $452!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

RLM said:


> I understand if your taste buds and pock book can't afford it...............
> But $575 for both is a steal!
> Anyone who have these are selling them for a whole lot more!
> Superior Cigars online are selling the Rats for $443 and the Pigs for $452!


My "pock" book can afford it, but that doesn't make it a good deal. I watched a box of Pigs go for well under $300 just the other week. Only an imbecile would pay +$45 per stick!

ALSO- The price on SUperior includes a BOX of No.9s. Perhaps you should read better when comparison pricing:

Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig/Liga #9 Toro Deal, Incl: 
(1 box Feral Flying Pig, 5 3/8 x 60, 10 /box,* 1 box Liga #9 Toro, 6 x 52, 24/box*) PLUS FREE Liga Hat 
More Detail Strength: Full 
Origin: Nicaragua 
Actual Wrapper: Habano 
Wrapper Category: Dark Medium 
Shape: Straight

Click on "More Detail" for Additional info
Earn 4521 points.
Price: $452.07

QTY In Stock


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

Some people drive Fords some drive Mercedes


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

LOL....you are making my day.........


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

:kicknuts:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

RLM said:


> Some people drive Fords some drive Mercedes


Great analogy- you strike me as the used car salesman type :biggrin:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

RLM said:


> Superior Cigars online are selling the Rats for $443 !


That deal is for 2 boxes ( one dirty rat and one of #9s )

if you didn't have such Deep "Pocks" you would have picked up on that.

Rats can be easily had for $165 a box (just have to wait a bit.)


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

RLM said:


> Some people drive Fords some drive Mercedes


You seem like a cool guy. I predict you will successfully sell many cigars on this forum.


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

some want to wait and some don't............................


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

If your interested cool if not cool too! I just know they are hard to find sticks and if anyone was looking for them I had them!
Real simple!


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

$575 for both that's $287.50 per box.............that's is not ripping anyone off on hard to find sticks!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

considering they're not hard to find if you know where to look, and they sell for over 100$ less, per box, then what you're gouging at...
come back when you have some barclay rex's and cq1's if you want to earn a premium on 'hard to find' sticks.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL! Quite a bellicose Friday we're having, hu? Peaceray:


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

Liga Privada Único Serie cigars by Drew Estate are an addition to the popular and highly sort after Liga Privada Series. The Liga Privada Único Series cigars are crafted in unique sizes in micro small batch releases as part of a special addition to the Liga Privada Line in both size and composition. Making the Liga Privada Único Serie hard to find and in high demand. The cigars are blended with three separate aged Nicaraguan Cuban seed long fillers, these fillers are wrapped in a Connecticut River Valley stalk cut & cured Habano binder. The cigars are then finished in a dark and oily Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper giving this blend a rich hearty complex flavor profile that’s medium to full in body. These babies are in very limited supply and high demand so get your hands on these while you can.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

oh wow, he's pulling out the drew estate press releases now....

act fast boys


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

sound desperate!


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

LOL.....HERE'S ANOTHER

Liga Privada has become one of the most sought after brands in the country. Drew Estateﾒs Premium hand made non infused cigar has taken the country by storm. The Unico Series will be batches of limited run special edition Liga Privada lines. The first in this series, Dirty Rat, is an intricate blend of spicy Nicaraguan & Honduran tobaccos capped in Drew Estateﾒs stalk cut Habano wrapper. The wrapper is unbashedly strong & peppery. The Dirty Rat contains seven different tobaccos in the filler, not an easy feat, but well worth the effort.


----------



## RLM (May 23, 2014)

You guys have really made my day..................
Didn't know i would ruffel your tail feathers and end my afternoon with great laughter!
Peace


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

RLM said:


> Liga Privada Único Serie cigars by Drew Estate are an addition to the popular and highly sort after Liga Privada Series. The Liga Privada Único Series cigars are crafted in unique sizes in micro small batch releases as part of a special addition to the Liga Privada Line in both size and composition. Making the Liga Privada Único Serie hard to find and in high demand. The cigars are blended with three separate aged Nicaraguan Cuban seed long fillers, these fillers are wrapped in a Connecticut River Valley stalk cut & cured Habano binder. The cigars are then finished in a dark and oily Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper giving this blend a rich hearty complex flavor profile that's medium to full in body. These babies are in very limited supply and high demand so get your hands on these while you can.


And now it just feels like an email from "my Nigerian Prince/Cousin"


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey, come on- the new guy is in the wrong, but let's be cordial, we are supposed to be a friendly and welcoming community. @RLM stick around for a while and when you get access you will be allowed to list anything you want to sell in the for sale forum for whatever price you want to, and let the buyers decide for themselves. I do know of a B&M where FFPs can be had as a single for 16 (iirc) , so I don't believe I would be a buyer at your price, but hey, that's the thing about capitalism, the market will decide.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Reggie,

Welcome to Puff we are glad to have you as a new member here! You should have received an email when you joined the forum regarding the basic rules on sales & trading by noobs. I would recommend you head over to the new puffer fish section, introduce yourself and read up on basic forum guidelines.

Again, welcome to Puff.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

RLM said:


> Some people drive Fords some drive Mercedes


This doesn't make sense really because in my area you can get both for around the same price. By the way I drive both.


----------



## beekman3437 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looking for Flying Pig or Dirty Rat decals??? Maybe someone one can point me in the right direction. Thank you!:help:


----------

